# Kit List Summer - 2PPCLI 1982



## Lightguns (29 Aug 2014)

Found this amongst my papers, retyped here for interest:

2 PPCLI Summer Kit list 1983

1.	Per Soldier:

a.	Worn by Soldier

- Patrol Hat, (left leg pocket)
- Helmet with cam cover, inner tube band 
- Combat Shirt & Trousers
- Boots Combat 
- Undershirt, OD
- Drawers, Temperate underwear, OD
- Socks Grey
- ID disc
- Pers weapon with EIS (C2 Gunner carries cleaning Kit each)
- Webbing with belt and Yoke (see below) 

b.	Carried in pockets

- Earplugs – left top shirt pocket
- Matches in waterproof container
- ID Card and DND 404 – right top shirt pocket in ziploc bag

c.	Webbing (in order on Belt from Right to Left)	

- Cam stick in Grenade pouch
- Water bottle (full) with canteen cup (KFS in canteen carrier behind cup, Water tablets taped on bottle strap)
- Rain Suit in Mess Tin Carrier 
- E Tool in Carrier
- Bayonet C1
- Shell Dressing (left yoke strap) 
- Mask NBC in carrier W/ accessories slung separate

d.	Rucksack (C1/C2 Universal) main Bag (lined with garbage Bag)   	Quantity	

- Combat Shirt 					1
- Combat Trousers					1
- Spare Combat Boots				1 pair
- Undershirt, OD					2
- Drawers, temperate underwear, OD		             2
- Grey Socks					2 pairs each
- Towel, bath, OD					1
- Plate, stainless steel/melmac			1
- P51 Small pack containing				1
-	Toiletries 
-	Hand Towel

e.	Exterior Pockets				Quantity

- Repair kit, air mattress (left pocket)			1
- Insect repellent (left pocket)			1
- 15 m paracord (left pocket)			1
- Foot powder (left pocket)				1
- Sewing Kit (right pocket)				1
- Cup, melmac (right pocket)			1
- Spare Laces (Combat Boot) (Centre pocket)		1
- Grey Socks (Centre pocket)			1 pair

f.	Sleeping Bag Carrier (lined with garbage Bag)	Quantity
(When marching, valise opening will be facing right)

- Sleeping Bag (outer and liner)			1
- Sheet, utility					1
- Insect bar					1				
- Air mattress 					1
- Boots, Rubber clumsy (in Garbage Bag)		1

g.	Frame 

- Swiss seat rope attached to frame with carbineer


----------



## Lightguns (29 Aug 2014)

I kid you not the original staff work does say "boots, rubber clumsy"!


----------



## Lightguns (29 Aug 2014)

I missed two, in sleeping bag carrier, Combat Jacket; in main bag, combat sweater.


----------



## armybuck041 (29 Aug 2014)

Excellent post! I'm trying to accumulate all the items of pers kit from the era for my M151A2. Although I have all of the big items like the ruck and P64 webbing, it's all the little details I was still looking for. thanks.


----------



## Lightguns (29 Aug 2014)

Ear plugs are orange plastic in a round orange container on a small chain, then!


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Aug 2014)

Melmac, yellow, FOO/FAC target for the use of  ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Aug 2014)

Man I feel old.  Not as old as Jim Seggie, but quite old....


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Man I feel old.  Not as old as Jim Seggie, but quite old....


Harsh.  Methuselah said the same thing about Jim though.   ;D

Spending part of this month as OCT on a Reserve Ex, and seeing the garbage bags full of cardboard plates and plastic cutlery made me wish for my melmac and KFS (and realize that maybe the tree-huggers I cross paths with may have part of it right -- even if I have to wash stuff in 'scalding or icy bleach water' after eating).


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Aug 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Man I feel old.  Not as old as Jim Seggie, but quite old....



Hey I'm in the room dudes......and 007 is here too......


----------



## Kirkhill (30 Aug 2014)

Inner tubes, garbage bags, ziploc bags, gun tape (and don't forget the sealers for blousing the combats).... 

The wonders of wet velcro.

And the youngsters these days moan about Tactical Vests....

EEE, what I wouldn't have given for a Tactical Vest..... Lugzyoooory.  Shear Lugzyooory.  ;D


----------

